# arrow weight for 60 pound bow



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

My hunting bow next year will max at 60 pounds. I have a short (27 inch) draw. Assuming both tune well and max shot is about 35 yards: would I be better off with a 350 grain arrow or a slower 400 grain arrow.......or will I even notice a difference in the two? I have always hunted at 70 pounds and with arrows anywhere from 360 grains to 410 grains


----------



## KSlivin (Nov 28, 2005)

B/W those two weights I would definitely shoot the 400. Low poundage and short draw length and assuming you cut your arrows down to match, your going to need an arrow with less spine to it. You may want to check a chart to make sure you don't have to even go less. I always use the easton chart to chose my arrows.


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

shoot maxima 250's. my arrows are 340 grains and have blazers with blazer wraps and 100 grain tips. my 27" vulcan at 61 lbs shoots right at 280. plenty fast and plenty heavy.. how much farther in the dirt will you need the arrow to penetrate?????


----------



## Xtecera (Dec 24, 2005)

I've killed deer at 62# or so with 312gr arrows @ 317fps through 409 gr arrows at 256fps. As my kills build up, I'm leaning more and more towards that 6gr per pound of draw weight number as a good combination of flat shooting & quick death. At 27", I think sticking with any of your arrows at 350gr or above will do fine.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

*i am*

at 365gr. and push 270's with 58# draw. going to find out in a couple weeks. going to texas for axis, auodad and a few hogs!:cocktail:


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

I killed three deer this year using a 60# bow and 27.5" DL. Arrows: XX78 2314's @ 28", Blazers and 85 grain Slick Tricks and Thunderheads. Total weight was about 450 grains or so. 1 pass through, 2 that buried into the opposite shoulder. All three shots were inside 30 yards. Tracked each deer for less than 50 yards.

Shoot what shoots good for you and is quiet. Heavy arrows are great hunters.

That said, I am going to try carbons this year. Victorys - total weight - right about 360 grains. Not that I want fast - I want flat.


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

ACC 3-28s at 336 gr with 58# work just fine.


----------



## 257 roberts (Jul 31, 2006)

I was shooting 355gr and went to 377gr the 355gr worked fine just went to a different arrow.( 61# XT)


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

324gr arrow worked just fine from my 60lb bow.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I have 400gr carbons with my draw weight right at 60#, and I got a complete pass thru on my only shot last year. The drop between 20 yards and 30 is so slight that I cannot get my pins close enough together.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

At 60lbs. 350gr. arrows would give you a good comb. of what you need with speed and KE.


----------



## bulldogto (Jul 14, 2003)

thanks. 350 seemed light to me after always shooting 70 pound bows. I guess grains per pound is more important when trying to find a good combination of speed and weight


----------



## im-ocd (Mar 22, 2007)

*Arrow weight*

I've blown completely through several deer with 60# bows and arrows that weighed 315-345 gr. KE around 60#

My current arrow weighs 385 gr. because I wanted Blazers with a wrap, so I had to use a heavier tip than if I used feathers _(added weight to the front and rear making an overall heavier arrow)_. Most importantly the fletching and tip combination produces a good tear through paper.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

I shoot a 370gr 55/75 Gold tip at 60lbs with a 28.5dl


----------



## ol-roy (Dec 16, 2011)

danesdad said:


> I have 400gr carbons with my draw weight right at 60#, and I got a complete pass thru on my only shot last year. The drop between 20 yards and 30 is so slight that I cannot get my pins close enough together.


Try one pin set at 25yds, next one at 40. Works good for me.


----------

